# Husband has been diagnosed with Globozoospermia, small round sperm heads



## SarahJordan (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. My husbands sperm sample has come back with 100% abnormal morphology. He has 100% small round heads with lack of acrosomes. Has anyone had any experience with this as it seems to be a very rare condition? Thank you!


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

my husbands has sometimes come back at this level..sometimes 99 percent when the embryologist looked. ICSI seems to be the answer if you have only a few plus impryl or equivalent supplement.


----------



## ttc123* (7 mo ago)

Hi Sarah, 

Thanks so much for posting. How are you getting on? My husband was diagnosed with this recently too and I wondered if you had any tips/success story? Sending love xx


----------

